# Hair restoration :)



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

I was thinking of getting hair transplant done ....wonder what people on this site
about spending money on something like this. Any one from here ever did this ?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

No, never even though I have lost my hair on top of my head. I feel that is what god has handed me and I live and work with it.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

How much does it cost? Any rough idea. I am losing my hair significantly. I might think about it in future.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

If you guys haven't already then start using Nizoral & Minoxidil right away. Nizoral is a DHT blocker & minoxidil will help regrow some hair. Only drawback is you need to apply Minoxidil every day. If you've just started balding then these two can hold it off for a long time & maybe by then we can have a cure 

From what i've heard, an average transplant starts at around $10k going all the way up to $20k, quite an investment if you ask me!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

If it makes you feel better about yourself I'd say do it. Really though maybe you just need to accept that getting older just sucks. 

I used to be quite good looking but the ravages of time take their toll much like they take their toll on everyone. Anyway, getting older kind of sucks but the alternative is MUCH worse!


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Getafix said:


> If you guys haven't already then start using Nizoral & Minoxidil right away. Nizoral is a DHT blocker & minoxidil will help regrow some hair. Only drawback is you need to apply Minoxidil every day. If you've just started balding then these two can hold it off for a long time & maybe by then we can have a cure
> 
> From what i've heard, an average transplant starts at around $10k going all the way up to $20k, quite an investment if you ask me!


Nope, below rates are including trips, hotel and avg hairtransplant

Turkey:4500
Istanbul:3800
INDIA:4000


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Getafix said:


> If you guys haven't already then start using Nizoral & Minoxidil right away. Nizoral is a DHT blocker & minoxidil will help regrow some hair. Only drawback is you need to apply Minoxidil every day. If you've just started balding then these two can hold it off for a long time & maybe by then we can have a cure


+1. Minoxidil is really effective, I have been using it for 2-3 years now. With minoxidil, my experience is that it takes 1-2 months to take effect and then you can drop off the application to 2-3 times a week. From what I gathered from a doctor friend of mine, Minoxidil reactivates the cells that produce hair.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gladaki said:


> below rates are including trips, hotel and avg hair transplant
> 
> Turkey:4500
> Istanbul:3800


What is it, $4.5k or $3.8K? 

You forgot to include the time of year - in high season, the plane ticket alone is near $2K, and good hotels are not cheap in Istanbul [+ you would need to be there at least 2 weeks, as there would be much to see b4 the transplant]. :biggrin:



Getafix said:


> *minoxidil *will help regrow some hair......From what i've heard, an average transplant starts at around $10k going all the way up to $20k, *quite an investment if you ask me!*


First hair-growth drug approved by the FDA.

*How A Blood Pressure Medication Became A Hair loss Solution.*
http://www.hairsolution.co.uk/history.htm

Are such transplants permanent? My understanding is that maintenance [with medication] is required.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

gladaki said:


> I was thinking of getting hair transplant done ....wonder what people on this site
> about spending money on something like this. Any one from here ever did this ?


Who cares what we think, do it or don't for your reasons.

I don't think my hair is thinning ... I think it is moving. Down my back, out to the ears ...

hboy43


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

+^ Agree. This is a personal choice. We may or may not agree with your motives but our opinion is irrelevant.
I was told a painful joke many years ago: As you get older the roots of your hair grow deeper. If they encounter white matter then your hair will turn white. If they find nothing then you hair will fall out and you will go bald :upset: 
I prefer hboy43's explanation - it is moving. Isn't that the proof I see growing on my ears, eyebrows and back?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Bald is sexy. I tell my wife this every day, followed by her favourite flavour of koolaid.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

The problem with hair restoration is that it only fixes the part of your head that is already balding. It won't stop the balding area from expanding more, so eventually you need to do it again.

Minoxidil didn't work for me but it is probably the first thing that anyone should try. You need to catch it pretty early for best chance of success. There are others as well but I avoided them due to potential bad side effects.

At this point I've just resorted to shaving it close and waiting to see if there's a breakthrough "cure" in the near future.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Now in my 40's, I am thankful that I still have a spectacular head of hair. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Didn't you say you were not a bragger?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

If/When I start balding, I plan on buzzing it down to the wood. Then again, I am known for being relatively frugal.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

This is one area I don't need to worry
I actually got the opposite problem lol
I am one hairy Italian 2 bloody hariy
I say own it though,short cuts to the scalp look good on some of my buddies that are receding balding


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Ag Driver said:


> I plan on buzzing it down to the wood.


- funny!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't lost my hair, but when it started thinning I began using Minoxidil. It did nothing for me at all.

Rogaine is the brand name of minoxidil, but I think I was able to buy the non brand name one at Rexall.

Note, they are heavily marketing "hair loss" solutions to men these days. The marketers are just trying to make you feel bad/insecure about it, to sell you a product. Keep that in mind... it's the same trick they've been doing to women for centuries.

Reality: nearly every man who lives long enough, will lose some amount of their hair. So it's not a "condition" or something out of the ordinary that requires treatment... it's just part of being male.

Do a google image search for "50 year old man" and, ignoring the celebrities, count what % of them have a full head of hair. Not many.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

I think that's a great idea! why not? I'v heard about that, it's safe and nothing to worry about. 

definitely do it!


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

CBC article on hair restoration Turkey tourism packages
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/hair-t...w-type-of-tourist-in-turkey-1.3077870?cmp=rss


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

wow, that's interesting


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

This can happen to ladies, too, which really sucks. I have a large spot (about the size of a golf ball) on one side in my bangs that has about 30% of the hairs the other side has. As I have very fine hair that is sparse, it really, REALLY sucks. I was also missing the last half of the eyebrow on that side. ??

After Christmas, I started using BHA and an over the counter retinol product as I was hoping it would help with my rosacea (the sunburned look). Not only did it help, but my eyebrow started to grow back. Then the eyelashes I lost to occular rosacea. A week ago I thought I'd start trying the same regimen on that thin spot in my bangs, as a new fringe of hair started growing at the hairline on my forehead. Crossing my fingers it works.

The BHA is a chemical exfoliant for deep in the pore. The retinol is supposed to boost cell growth. FWIW. Worth a try since I'd look bad shaving my head at 50. LOL


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm used to shaving my head. I got in a pretty bad car accident when I was 17 and soon after my hair started thinning out. Doctor said it was stress that caused this and there wasn't anything they could do. By 21 I was shaving my head and I'm so glad I actually have a nice shaped head. Been shaving my head for the last 12 years now and at least I don't have to worry about buying shampoo or shaving cream - a bar of soap is all I need. I don't even know if I would take a miracle cure if one was invented since 90% of the hair I have left is grey...Wouldn't want to dye my hair at 33.


----------

